# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  When jokes go wrong

## Nu-Buntu

Edited by Nu-Buntu since apparently AZZ and Datawolf cannot distinguish between humor and misogyny. The post was not intended to denigrate the female gender in any way. Sorry you guys didn't get the humor.

----------


## az

> You mean the women can use Ubuntu to operate the stove and iron? (DUCKING)  
> 
> Just kidding. 
> 
> This is a terrific idea. I get the feeling that there aren't as many female Linux enthusiasts as males, but I think they bring a much needed perspective. 
> 
> In apology for the above comments about ironing and cooking, I give you lovely women the top ten reasons Ubuntu is better than a man:
> 
> 10. You can share Ubuntu with your friends.
> ...


Lovely women?  You must be a "beefy" man.

It is ironic that this post is exactly the kind of stuff that drives women away from the community.  Please think before you post.  If you have nothing to say, please do not say anything.

----------


## Nu-Buntu

AZZ,

Lighten up. It was meant in jest. This is just the kind of reaction I figured I might get from some with no sense of humor. Did you not read the part about how I am glad the women's perspective is getting a forum. Sheesh!

----------


## dataw0lf

> AZZ,
> 
> Lighten up. It was meant in jest. This is just the kind of reaction I figured I might get from some with no sense of humor. Did you not read the part about how I am glad the women's perspective is getting a forum. Sheesh!


It doesn't matter what you meant it to be, many women might find that offensive.  You've obviously never had a girlfriend before.





> You mean the women can use Ubuntu to operate the stove and iron? (DUCKING)


Just because you postfix it with a smiley and a (DUCKING) doesn't mean it's anymore acceptable.  You're being immature.  Stop.

----------


## dataw0lf

> So I have my hands full lately don't I? 
> 
> This forum section is for Ubuntu Women, a group designed to make women feel more comfortable in the Ubuntu Community and the Linux Community at large. It is NOT meant to separate women from the rest of the community.
> 
> This project is being worked on by Tsjoklat, kassetra, and myself.
> Yes, I know I'm missing some anatomy to be an Ubuntu woman myself, but the group is not for only women, but for people who want to see an increase in women to the community. Many more women use Linux than people think, they just don't feel comfortable interacting in forums/IRC/etc, because of some attitudes that many have. This community will try to weed out those attitudes.



I think this project is a great idea.  As evidenced already by forum members I will refrain from naming, there is a common attitude among morons toward geeky women.  

<3 the Kass

----------


## Nu-Buntu

> You've obviously never had a girlfriend before.


Not in a long time. My wife of 32 years doesn't let me have girlfriends.   :Shame on you: 


I have also edited out the original post, since apparently humor doesn't come across well in this medium. The only place it lives on is AZZ and Datawolf's replies, so it is up to you to edit if you so desire. 

Also FYI, I am involved in a couple of women's rights organizations, even as a male, so for anyone to act like I am am misogynist of some sort shows a total lack of understanding of the intent of the post. Oversensitivity and political correctness are in an overabundance.

----------


## jodef

> AZZ,
> 
> Lighten up. It was meant in jest. This is just the kind of reaction I figured I might get from some with no sense of humor. Did you not read the part about how I am glad the women's perspective is getting a forum. Sheesh!


I think there is just a little overreaction to the comments made. My wife read it and found it hilarious, there are some I guess who could find it offensive but then mostly anything said could be construed as negative depending on the reader. Written words have the shortcoming of not being able to convey tone, facial expression all of which are key in communication. I don't think that Nu-Buntu's intention was to offend and really censuring for the remarks uncalled for.

Anyways onto what this forum is all about Welcome to all the women in the Ubuntu community always nice to have the female perspective and nice idea.  :Smile:

----------


## dataw0lf

> I think there is just a little overreaction to the comments made. My wife read it and found it hilarious, there are some I guess who could find it offensive but then mostly anything said could be construed as negative depending on the reader. Written words have the shortcoming of not being able to convey tone, facial expression all of which are key in communication. I don't think that Nu-Buntu's intention was to offend and really censuring for the remarks uncalled for.
> 
> Anyways onto what this forum is all about Welcome to all the women in the Ubuntu community always nice to have the female perspective and nice idea.



I found it rather humorous as well.  However, the problem exists that we're, in the forums and the Ubuntu community as a whole, are trying to create an environment where as many people as possible are happy.  This means erring on the more 'politically correct' side of things often.  Nu-Buntu's comments could very easily be taken in an offending way.  Whether it'd be an overreaction or not is beside the point.  

On another related topic, I believe that the moderators here don't get enough respect often enough.  This isn't a dictatorship, but if a moderator comments on something he or she finds offensive (ie, against the Forum Guidelines and Rules), don't try to troll it on further.  Can you honestly say that you don't think people could take offense to your original post, Nu-Buntu?  This community's base is built on respect, please show it to the people who strive hard to keep it that way.

----------


## bored2k

> Ubuntu community as a whole, are trying to create an environment where as many people as possible are happy.  This means erring on the more 'politically correct' side of things often.  Nu-Buntu's comments could very easily be taken in an offending way.  Whether it'd be an overreaction or not is beside the point.  
> 
> On another related topic, I believe that the moderators here don't get enough respect often enough.  This isn't a dictatorship, but if a moderator comments on something he or she finds offensive (ie, against the Forum Guidelines and Rules), don't try to troll it on further.  Can you honestly say that you don't think people could take offense to your original post, Nu-Buntu?  This community's base is built on respect, please show it to the people who strive hard to keep it that way.





> Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect (...) It's important to remember that a community where people feel uncomfortable or threatened is not a productive one. We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when dealing with other *contributors* as well as with people outside the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu.


That proves d-wolf last posts are correct. We should drop this type of jokes like a bad habit. I made one a couple of weeks ago and the end result was some people getting offended.

----------


## az

Chosing to say "lovely women" is this context can be interpreted as condescending.

Making jokes is deffinitely in bad taste.  If you wan't to post jokes, use the community chat.  

There is nothing to discuss here.  There is no argument to being told what you did was in bad taste.  Let's please forget about it and move on....

If anyone would like an idea of the type of content that may be more appropriate here, please take a look at the debian-women mailing list.

http://lists.debian.org/debian-women/

I am sure thatre are plently of other examples, and perhaps this is not the exact direction this forum may take, but may it serve as a better guideline than the previous few posts.

----------


## Nu-Buntu

> I found it rather humorous as well.  However, the problem exists that we're, in the forums and the Ubuntu community as a whole, are trying to create an environment where as many people as possible are happy.  This means erring on the more 'politically correct' side of things often.  Nu-Buntu's comments could very easily be taken in an offending way.  Whether it'd be an overreaction or not is beside the point.  
> 
> On another related topic, I believe that the moderators here don't get enough respect often enough.  This isn't a dictatorship, but if a moderator comments on something he or she finds offensive (ie, against the Forum Guidelines and Rules), don't try to troll it on further.  Can you honestly say that you don't think people could take offense to your original post, Nu-Buntu?  This community's base is built on respect, please show it to the people who strive hard to keep it that way.


Datawolf,

As you see, I deleted the post. However, I also feel your ad hominem back to me was not in the spirit of respect as well. I understand that you may have been offended, and as I stated, that was not the intent. It goes both ways. If you felt it was over the line for this forum, that is all you needed to say. Instead, you give a smart remark back, as did AZZ. What the heck is "Beefy" anyway? Also, I don't see as my editing the comments and answering your remark was trolling. The replies back are as offensive as anything I said.

I am 100% for a welcoming community. As I mentioned, I work for human rights on several levels, including some feminist causes, some freethought causes, and children's issues among others. I imagine I have done more for women's rights than most anyone here.

In any case, I don't know what else you expect. I removed the potentially offending post. I hope that more women will use Ubuntu, as I believe it to potentially be the best distro I have used, and look forward to hearing their perspectives. Female voices are still too few in the Linux world.  Therefore, I ask that you  take this as it is intended. . . we agree to disagree, and move on from here. I have taken the high road by deleting the post you were upset about. I am sure that Panicked Thumb didn't intend this particular section to digress into a flame war by starting the thread. My attempt at giving folks a few smiles along the way apparently upset some, which was never what was intended. And to answer your question, no, I didn't think it would offend anyone.  

Anyway, lets move on from here.

----------


## TravisNewman

To chime in here, I don't think there were any malicious intentions by Nu-buntu, but I do see the potential for some to find it offensive. On the forums, you can't hear sarcasm very well, and we all miss that sometimes and come off in a way we never meant to. So it was a mistake in assuming that people would understand the sarcasm, for which he'd apologized, so it's no big deal at all to me. Let bygones be bygones.

I am going to prune this into a new thread, however, and then lock it, so that nobody has the chance to bring this back up again.

----------


## poofyhairguy

> I have also edited out the original post, since apparently humor doesn't come across well in this medium.


I get in hot water for this ALL THE TIME!!!!!

----------

